# How do you beat the convienient food.



## Elivo (Oct 30, 2018)

Wondering how everyone avoids the food that doesn’t so much taste better but is just easier to get and go?
things like fast food or snacks at the gas station. 
The later in the day I’m hungry but just don’t have it in me to cook but McDonalds is only a mile away type times. 

In all honesty these are the things that have kept me from doing everything I’ve wanted diet wise.


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 30, 2018)

By planning my meals better so that I avoid being hungry at inconvenient times and by shifting my thought process.

It sucks denying yourself what you want so I personally turn it into a positive. Instead of "I can't have X" it became "I made a decision to supports my goals that I can feel good about".


----------



## Rhino99 (Oct 30, 2018)

Its definitely easier but if you want to reach your goals bad enough then you shouldn't even think about it.
Prep and portion your meals and snacks for the entire week at once.
Keep a shaker bottle with protein powder in it for the times you want to stop at fast food. Add water, shake and drink.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 30, 2018)

when you cook whatever, you made a large amount of it.  Enough for breakfast/lunch/dinner, 3x, etc.  

I always have a small - medium stash of healthy foods.  

Next is buying good containers.  You need stuff that will keep things fresh, readily available & easy to mix up for preparation. 

Ill have wild rice, broccoli and than just cook meat right before i eat.  

Next meal ill have meat ready to go, rice and just make a vegetable.  Other times ill have all 3 and just need to re-heat.  

Once you start this it is pretty easy to keep up with.  You essentially make a large amount of meat, carbs, fruit, veggie and keep a good bit ready to go after that first meal of it. So than you just keep up mixing your rotation.


----------



## snake (Oct 30, 2018)

You can go into McDonald's; just order a garden salad. A few of those and it will turn your nose to the place.  But seriously, meal prep and always having something in your gut helps.

My weakness is Arby's for the record.


----------



## Jin (Oct 30, 2018)

snake said:


> You can go into McDonald's; just order a garden salad. A few of those and it will turn your nose to the place.  But seriously, meal prep and always having something in your gut helps.
> 
> My weakness is Arby's for the record.



I could go for a jamocha shake.


----------



## Elivo (Oct 30, 2018)

snake said:


> You can go into McDonald's; just order a garden salad. A few of those and it will turn your nose to the place.  But seriously, meal prep and always having something in your gut helps.
> 
> My weakness is Arby's for the record.



yeah I like me some Arby’s too, one of those like 3 mins away from work


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Oct 30, 2018)

Fkkkkk I want some Arby’s so bad! And honestly I’m allowed to eat that shit but it’s just so far away from me fkin Miami


----------



## snake (Oct 30, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Fkkkkk I want some Arby’s so bad! And honestly I’m allowed to eat that shit but it’s just so far away from me fkin Miami


Double Beef-n-Cheddar with a large curly fry to start. OMG!
.
.
.Okay... I'm not helping.


----------



## Elivo (Oct 30, 2018)

snake said:


> Double Beef-n-Cheddar with a large curly fry to start. OMG!
> .
> .
> .Okay... I'm not helping.



No, you’re not...I’ll drive right by Arby’s on the way to work tonight


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 30, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Wondering how everyone avoids the food that doesn’t so much taste better but is just easier to get and go?
> things like fast food or snacks at the gas station.
> The later in the day I’m hungry but just don’t have it in me to cook but McDonalds is only a mile away type times.
> 
> In all honesty these are the things that have kept me from doing everything I’ve wanted diet wise.



Well, this is how I am and my trainer is a witness....I will eat the most simple shit so that I don't have to cook much at all as I fuuucking hate cooking!

I know how you are though and many others are so nothing I say will work for you or others unless you can stop caring about what you eat as far as great wonderful taste and a lot of different choices...etc...

Depending on how you are choosing to train ....and I know you want to lose some fat....gotta deal with not being thrilled every time you eat...but you know this!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 30, 2018)

Elivo said:


> No, you’re not...I’ll drive right by Arby’s on the way to work tonight



If I was there....I'd kick your ass! LOL


----------



## Elivo (Oct 30, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> If I was there....I'd kick your ass! LOL




LOL I don’t for one second doubt that!

its not so much the taste, it’s the convienence


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 30, 2018)

Elivo said:


> LOL I don’t for one second doubt that!
> 
> its not so much the taste, it’s the convienence



Well it's easy....just gotta do little things dear!:32 (20):


----------



## Seeker (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm gonna keep this short. it all depends on how bad you really want that change. When I'm dialed in to make a change, I make it happen.


----------



## stanley (Oct 30, 2018)

plan you week .prep daily,5-8 portions.
sort you own PCF ratio according to your goal and routine.oh yes.
thers allways a way if you want to.half hour in morning make big meal with correct PCF ratio and weight for the day and then split in to portions ,fuk making 5-8 dif meals a day.


----------



## Elivo (Oct 30, 2018)

Well i got food made up now for the rest of my work week, 4 days worth.  2 days of chicken and 2 of shrimp.

Plus at work i have access to all the fruit i could want so i can use it for a snack as needed.


----------



## dk8594 (Oct 30, 2018)

Eating at McDonald’s isn’t going to blow your diet.  Just choose wisely and stay within your calorie restriction.  A McDonald’s hamburger has 250 calories.  A big mac has ~560. 

Just remember that everything at McDonald’s has been engineered to get you to eat more so If you find it too hard to have portion control when you get there avoid the temptation and just start carrying around snacks. Low sugar protein bars, cheese sticks, almonds and hard boiled eggs are my go-to.


----------



## stanley (Oct 30, 2018)

iwant to get stage ready so iam all anal with it now 8meals a day and nothing but nothing eles every last bit weighed .

hard work .today ifuked up and ate 200g of chicken. iam only human .and now feel like a dick. all good tomorow another day stanley focus boy FOCUS


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 30, 2018)

stanley said:


> iwant to get stage ready so iam all anal with it now 8meals a day and nothing but nothing eles every last bit weighed .
> 
> hard work .today ifuked up and ate 200g of chicken. iam only human .and now feel like a dick. all good tomorow another day stanley focus boy FOCUS


You could have ****ed up and ate 200g of chocolate....


----------



## stanley (Oct 30, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> You could have ****ed up and ate 200g of chocolate....


lmao I just told myself that brother .oh yes .
still a fuk up though ,1g of anything over upsets me goal


----------



## Seeker (Oct 30, 2018)

big mac has 560 calories but it also has over 2000mgs of sodium.


----------



## Elivo (Oct 30, 2018)

Quit hating on the salt seek!!!!!:32 (13):


----------



## Maijah (Oct 30, 2018)

If you have the money it's easy to eat healthy anywhere. Yeah it's overpriced but you can order some quality bfood pretty much anywhere


----------



## Viduus (Oct 31, 2018)

I feel like you have about 10 PMs in your inbox from me over the last two months that detail this :32 (17):

You know I had to say it! I’ll go back to laying off now. Good luck.


----------



## Elivo (Oct 31, 2018)

I knew I’d see you on this lol.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 31, 2018)

fast food makes me feel like shit and doesnt even taste good anymore 

Have got to the point where i can be starving, see fast food and not even be tempted

Gross !


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 31, 2018)

I usually beat convenient foods by mashing them up with my mouth and then turning them into poop. If that's not beaten, I dont know what is


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 31, 2018)

You do it by sticking to your macros. Which means you don't get much to eat. Which means you will naturally seek a better alternative. 

Also for some, eating before you get hungry will stop the omg I am starving give me anything edible moments.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Nov 1, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> fast food makes me feel like shit and doesnt even taste good anymore
> 
> Have got to the point where i can be starving, see fast food and not even be tempted
> 
> Gross !



Except arbys.. I still love that shit... got my fix the other day.. thank you postmates!


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 2, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Except arbys.. I still love that shit... got my fix the other day.. thank you postmates!



Arbys used to have a pot roast sandwich that was really great havent had a french dip lately though sound good 

but ya mc donald taco bell type uh deals gross me out big time


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 2, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> also for some, eating before you get hungry will stop the omg I am starving give me anything edible moments.



ya if possible this is a best bet 

plus you have a little wiggle room with what gets sorted out 

rather than the muscles grabbing up anything and everything in the food


----------



## Elivo (Nov 2, 2018)

Ive been eating smaller but more often during the day this last week, has helped a lot. Clean stuff. And making all that food earlier in the week to use for work at night has helped a ton.

The french dip is awesome Zeigler.


----------



## Beezy (Nov 6, 2018)

snake said:


> You can go into McDonald's; just order a garden salad. A few of those and it will turn your nose to the place.  But seriously, meal prep and always having something in your gut helps.
> 
> My weakness is Arby's for the record.



Arby’s is so freaking good! Easy to go with out the bun there too, but it’s Taco Bell for me. Finest Mexican cuisine this side of the border!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 6, 2018)

Eat steak at home


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 7, 2018)

I travel a lot you start to learn tricks to eating covenant it’s never easy but instead of McDonalds hits the Safeway or local Grocery Store they have salads, sandwiches, protein packs, cold protein shakes etc. 

if your just dying to go fast drive through food hit Wendy’s their new southwest avacodo salad isn’t to bad just toss the dressing if you are eating clean.

Panera bread had some good salads.

Chipolte not drive though but fast and pretty good grab you a bowl. 

Most fas gas stations have proteins packs as well.

If you don’t mind spending money outback, chili’s, Texas road house etc all have curbside to go.....


----------

